# What sort of vise for a mini-mill?



## VicHobbyGuy (Dec 21, 2022)

For a Sieg mini-mill like the BusyBee CX605, what sort of vise would be appropriate?

4", 5" ?

Swivel or not?

There are a lot of choices both at BusyBee and Amazon (free delivery is important for heavy items...)

https://www.busybeetools.com/search?q=milling+vise

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 21, 2022)

4" is by far the biggest you can fit - it looks massive and huge - no swivel.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 21, 2022)

The general consensus I find is no swivel, it takes up precious vertical room and can reduce rigidity HOWEVER I say get a vice that has a swivel as most (maybe all?) the swivel is removable. Install it without the swivel and keep it just in case you need it. 
4" vise will probably be a bit large I think on a mini mill and likely a 3 inch vise is more appropriate.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Dec 21, 2022)

@Tom Kitta & @DPittman - thanks for the quick responses. I have a milling attachment (with vise) for my mini-lathe. I thought that the vise on it was 3", but I just checked and it is 2". So yes, absolutely, 3" would be appropriate; 4" too big. I also checked the drill press vises I have - they are only 3.5" and seem very large (and tall). 
I'll be on the lookout for something 3" and low profile; the 2" would probably work OK for a while anyway, when a mill gets added to the collection of tools..


----------



## Degen (Dec 21, 2022)

I have 5 vises for the mill as follows:

1. Swivel 6 inch vise (first Purchase from BB)
2. 6" Kurt Clone from Accusize.  Solid and better than the 6"BB
3. 4" Tilt Swivel Vise from BB  for specific application
4&5. 4" Precision Vises from BB  I have made a set of custom jaws for these so I don't need to use Parallels.  Both are generally now mounted for Milling applications as they allow for 2 parts to clamped in at a time, one set up two parts....CNC


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Sunday at 9:51 AM)

Thanks for the advice.
After buying and returning a Vevor 3" vise, I got this one and it seems to be OK:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00PX9BADE?th=1


----------



## YotaBota (Sunday at 10:38 AM)

Good you found one that works for you.


----------



## terry_g (Sunday at 1:13 PM)

What size did you go with?


----------



## LenVW (Sunday at 2:27 PM)

I thought I posted this earlier.
Vevor 3” Swivel Vise - $95


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Sunday at 9:03 PM)

LenVW said:


> I thought I posted this earlier.
> Vevor 3” Swivel Vise - $95


You did. I remember that!  Lost in the recent forum crash, I assume.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Sunday at 9:07 PM)

terry_g said:


> What size did you go with?


The replacement is 'the same' as the 3" Vevor I bought first, except that this one' HFS ('Harbor Factory Store') seems to have had better QC as all the holes I see are aligned. Even at 3", the standard vise types are too big for the mini mill (Sieg X2) table, but the extra mass is welcome ....... anything to add a bit of 'gravitas' to the mill is a plus.


----------



## LenVW (Wednesday at 2:44 PM)

My 3” mill vise is not huge, but, it suits my KING Canada mill just right.
The castings are good and the swivel is very handy.


----------



## DPittman (Wednesday at 2:56 PM)

LenVW said:


> My 3” mill vise is not huge, but, it suits my KING Canada mill just right.
> The castings are good and the swivel is very handy.


Yes size wise looks just right. You'll probably find that you will often need a little more room between the spindle and the vise so the detachable swivel base is nice.


----------



## Degen (Wednesday at 8:03 PM)

For reference is the current set up (milling in progress, coolant on screen and scarf down below)  nice option is I could add a third vise and maximize setup, but it does make the initial install significantly more difficult to align all the vises, two are difficult, three


----------

